# Grey square on my thanked list...



## mgcasella (Jul 14, 2011)

I just noticed there is a grey square (as opposed to a green one) in my thanked list. It's for the Randall T2 schematic I posted and the thanked date is 3/16/11.

Does anyone know what the grey square means? I did a search but couldn't find any info


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 14, 2011)

Means the person who gave it to you has no rep themselves and thus their square is "white/grey" meaning it's useless.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

It means the user is too new to give you positive or negative rep. It's so people can't make a new dupe account and just barrage a user with positive or negative rep.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

You ninja bastard!


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You ninja bastard!



It was actually a whole minute of difference.... You're getting slow man... getting slow


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm under the influence. 

Can I get a MUI?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm under the influence.
> 
> Can I get a MUI?



Googling "drunken mod rage" returns this:





So... I give you Max


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

Give that guy brown hair and it's me.


----------



## mgcasella (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!

BTW you guys are funny


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm under the influence.
> 
> Can I get a MUI?


You need to MAN THE EFF UP .... I always Mod MUI


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> You need to MAN THE EFF UP .... I always Mod MUI



Great Beer. Great Responsibility. 

*Company Man*


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 14, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Great Beer. Great Responsibility.
> 
> *Company Man*



I NEEED to come visit you. All that beer


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I NEEED to come visit you. All that beer



You do. It flows like rivers here.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You do. *It flows like rivers here.*



Couldn't find the actual scene, but you should get the picture.


----------

